# Blue Tritium



## mark_midlands (Feb 12, 2007)

just ordered one of these










never owned a tritium watch before.. anyone have any experiance of the blue ones?

good/bad/same as standard lume?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry, no experience of them but I like the blue.

Look forward to your thoughts once it arrives


----------



## arty11 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hiya Mark,

Don't have any experience of the blue lume as my watch has the green lume, but I have recently bought a Traser. Mine is the Black Storm Pro and to be honest, I wasn't absolutely blown away by their brightness on first impression. Yes they're bright enough to be visible through the night, but they're not MEGA bright as the adverising suggests. After a while though, I began to see the benefits of the tritium vials over standard lume. You don't need to pre-charge it! It may seem like a small thing, but to be honest it makes all the difference! I have just bought an Omega Planet Ocean and the lume when first charged is amazing! Far, far brighter than the Traser, but after about an hour or two, the Traser is still the same, whereas the Omega (considered to be one of the best for lume) has faded quite considerably. I think this is the real beauty of the vials, not how bright they are, but their consistency no matter what the conditions. Many times, I used to struggle to read my normal watches in semi-dark conditions or if i've had my watch under my sleeve all day and wasn't charged, but not with this! It is a fantastic idea if you use your watch a lot in dark conditions, or are the sort of person who can't be arsed to pre-charge your watch all the time under a lamp! These things glow no matter what light the've been exposed to. Just don't expect them to be so bright that you'll be able to read a book or map from them as some threads i've read have claimed! They're bright, and stay bright all night without the need for any pre-charging, but they're not THAT bright.

In the end though, I still like my Traser even though the vials aren't as bright as I was expecting. The build quality is very good, it all feels robust, the bezel feels stiff and substantial, the black finish is better than I thought and above all it is accurate! I'm sure you'll be pleased with it!

Regards

Arty


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Mark

I have both Traser ,Luminox and KHS Tritium watches , I have to agree while they are not as bright as a freshly charged superluminova the illuminations stays constant all the time and never needs recharging

I think you will find once your eyes have become night adjusted the illumination is great

Hope that helps

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## arty11 (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree Stuart!

The main thing not to get distracted by with a Traser is how bright they are initially! I probably wrongly did at first. They can easily be beaten with most freshly charged dials, but as they fade, the Trasers don't! I think this is more benefitial than I first thought. I'm sure you'll be happy with it!

Arty


----------



## mark_midlands (Feb 12, 2007)

well it arrived today.

first thing i did was take it to a dimly lit room, pretty impressed nice and bright.

first impression of the watch

it feels heavy and solid, and well made, not sure i made the right choice with the PVD coating tho. i like the look of it, just not sure how well it will stand up to everyday wear


----------



## arty11 (Jan 15, 2007)

Glad you're happy Mark!

I wouldn't worry about the PVD coating too much. At the end of the day, a military watch will look the part with a few scuffs and scrapes! The PVD coating is meant to be pretty tough too as it's not a just an applied paint. It'll never be scratch resistant though and will eventually show some marks if its gouged, but it looks far cooler in black than it would in steel! besides, it wouldn't exactly be anti-glare if it wasn't in black I suppose.

Post some pics when you get chance! Hope you are happy with the lume!

Arty


----------



## mark_midlands (Feb 12, 2007)

here's the watch next to a couple of others


----------



## mark_midlands (Feb 12, 2007)

and here they are with the light on and the light off.

the swiss army had been on the windowsill all day say was fully charged,


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Mark , Looks very good a good choice ,Dont worry to much about the PVD coating its pretty tough stuff my KHS MIsson Timer 2

is in PVD and its wearing very well , Enjoy

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## arty11 (Jan 15, 2007)

Glad you're happy Mark!

To be honest, that's kind of how mine is, though I would still say that they're not 100 times brighter than standard lume! Don't know what you think!?

I think I still appreciate the Traser for it's ability to never need a charge though! I wish they used this idea on all watches!!


----------



## mark_midlands (Feb 12, 2007)

arty11 said:


> Glad you're happy Mark!
> 
> To be honest, that's kind of how mine is, though I would still say that they're not 100 times brighter than standard lume! Don't know what you think!?
> 
> I think I still appreciate the Traser for it's ability to never need a charge though! I wish they used this idea on all watches!!


dont know whether its 100times brighter but at 4 am its bloody bright,, it lights up everthing around it, can use the glow to read with.

i certainly wouldnt want to use it as a military watch on night ops. way too bright

i love it

trouble with watches, is there very moorish

theres about a dozen more watches i still want


----------



## arty11 (Jan 15, 2007)

Right! Mine are in no way bright enough to read with put it that way!!! Though I can with my new Omega, now that is bright!!

Glad yours are nice and bright, though agree that it would be more of a hazzard if it were used as a night ops watch. Though they similarly have their advantages too!

I know what you mean about wanting more though! Very very worrying after just spending best part of 2k on an Omega!!! There's loads popping up from obscurity that i've never heard of, but they look fantastic! I am well impressed with the Sinn U2 EZM! That looks like a superb bit of kit! I certainly think the Traser is a cracking, tough looking military watch though! One I shall be keeping that's for sure!

Arty


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

They usually use a cover to cover it up in military operations. You can see some of the straps on Roys site and you can get webbing types too.


----------

